# Outdoor Edge Swingblade Knife



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I've seen a lot of good reviews about this knife,I'm really close to pulling the trigger on buying it .Anyone here have any feed back on them? Does the blade hold an edge ? Does the gut blade work as described?


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

I don't have that particular knife, but I have the butchers lite kit and have given several kits as gifts. Very high quality. Knives hold edges great. The company also does a lot to support hunters education. Would definitely teccomend their products!!!!


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I took the plunge today, "there was only 1 left on the rack,so I had to buy it!"....Is what my wife thinks


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

This is the best hunting and skinning knife hands down. Always holds an edge because when a blade dulls, simply replace it. Very inexpensive to replace the blades and they are legitimately surgical blades. I was field dressing a deer a couple years ago at camp and one of the guys that always is there is a surgeon at the Mayo Clinic. He said those were the exact blades he uses on the table.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/85...-60xt-stainless-steel-blade-abs-handle-orange


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks like I just bought the 2nd best knife then.


----------



## Bigdaddysfishn (Dec 2, 2012)

I myself am thinking about buying this knife but they have came out with one with replacement blades also. Haven't seen the new one yet but have seen the swing blade at wally world for $50. The gutting blade may sway me. I can't sharpen a knife at all!!! That's why I like the replacement blades. Look at the youtube video of the worlds fastest deer skinner. WOW! He can skin and gut a deer in less than 2 mins. Takes me a little longer(A LOT)!!!


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

We are on deer number 6 between my son and I . I like the swing blade , holds a good edge and still sharpens easy with a chepo sharpener. The gut hook design is the best I've came across to date. It would be even better if it was offered with the Kodi Pack set up (caping blade and T handle bone saw).


----------



## Bigdaddysfishn (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey Shawn, I bought the razor light with the replacement blades(for I can't sharpen a knife for nothing). Love it and putting it to use. Bought it at mid-south shooters supply for $32. Really like it! It would be better with the gut hook.


----------

